# Milky/cloudy mineral oil - OK to use?



## ErrantDabbler (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I recently picked up a bottle of mineral oil (SamaN brand "Classic Oil & Conditioner For Butcher Block") for finishing a couple of bbq brushes.

I was surprised to find the oil milky-white in colour, as I was expecting it to be completely clear. I would have assumed that there is an additive causing the cloudiness, except that the bottle claims to be "100% pure and natural mineral oil".

It does seem to go on fine and there is nothing left on the cloth or wood after application (other than the expected oily surface) - no white flakes or anything.

I thought maybe it was due to the oil being in a cool garage. Bringing it inside and letting it get to room temperature overnight, however, made no difference.

This is my first time using this product (and mineral oil in general). Is the look of this oil abnormal? Can I still expect it to be food-safe?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*was it clear when you bought it ???*

Saman Company is in Canada: 800-692-3662 if you really want to be sure of your product.

having seen a lot of wood oils - I have never seen one go milky in the jar.
does it have a date somewhere on the bottle ?

for me personally, the risk of it being spoiled outweighs the price of a new bottle. (of a different brand).


----------



## ErrantDabbler (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi John,

Thanks for the reply! I just called Saman and they told me that this is how the product should look.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*good to hear !!*
now you can put the fears of making someone sick to rest and move on
to your beautiful projects !!


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Too late now, but when I want mineral oil, I buy it at the drug store or supermarket. Cost is minimal and it is sold as a laxative, so it is definitely food safe.
I sometime add bees wax, but found some on Amazon that is cosmetic grade, so it should also be food safe.


----------

